
Show HN: The quest to get better insurance prices (starting in the UK [Beta]) - hunterx
https://www.kippie.co
======
onion2k
This is what the site looks like in Chrome 77 on OSX
[https://imgur.com/a/6kU4ARL](https://imgur.com/a/6kU4ARL)

The console has a couple of errors;

    
    
        "Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token '<'" at olark.2a804f5ea0aa.js:1
    
        "Axeptio SDK is already loaded" at sdk.js:45 
    

This site was not ready to launch.

~~~
hunterx
Hey onion2k,

Thanks for the heads up, our landing page is not 100% ready that's for sure :)
What's the screen size of the device you're using so we can reproduce it?

The app which lives at [https://gdpr.kippie.co](https://gdpr.kippie.co) should
be but will check on that too just in case and fix any errors now.

Thank you!

~~~
onion2k
1680 by 1779 (one half of a 4k monitor)

I think the issue is that your hero section has a style of "width: 110vh", so
it's 110% the height of the user's screen. On a browser that's set to
fullscreen on a typical 16:9 aspect ratio monitor that will look fine, but
when you've got a fancier set up that means you don't use fullscreen windows
it breaks.

~~~
hunterx
ouch! missed your comment earlier on today. Thanks this helps.

------
cynix
Page is basically unreadable, with all the jumping up and down:
[https://m.imgur.com/a/K9KPFHn](https://m.imgur.com/a/K9KPFHn)

~~~
hunterx
Hi cynix, thanks for the feedback. Working on fixing this next :)

------
hunterx
Hey, we just launched Kippie! Part of what we do is request your data under
the GDPR law. Here is a link of (what a SAR
is)[[https://smiletogether.co.uk/how-do-i-submit-a-subject-
access...](https://smiletogether.co.uk/how-do-i-submit-a-subject-access-
request-sar/)] and here how to (get
it)[[https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-request-your-
per...](https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-request-your-personal-
data-under-gdpr/)].

